# What makes me think I can pull this off??



## Kathrynj

I'm 6 days out from moving to Portugal. Most of my furniture has been sold or donated and I'm tying up loose ends, packing boxes to ship and luggage, etc.
I'm pretty certain this last minute questioning is pretty normal but would love to hear others experiences/emotions in the last few days before their move. I keep having the thought " what the h*** am I doing?" And -"what makes me think I can actually move half way around the world by myself?"
I'm not thinking of changing my mind and I'm pretty certain these thoughts are just part of the stress/anxiety associated with such a big move - but will be glad when they go away!!
How did you feel the last week before your move?


----------



## grammymissy

I felt the same way your feeling, and had friends and family telling us we were crazy.... I just kept trying to focus on how happy I knew I would be once I made the move. It is a Hugh move, so is a hard move. But, in my case, I knew the research had been done, and the holidays here had shown we could do this. The people here are so kind, warm and inviting, and the more they see we are here because we want to be, the more welcoming they become. Now that they see and hear that we are trying to learn the language, we are being included in more local events. Best wishes for a safe trip here.


----------



## christopherdouglas

Hello Kathryn,
Sorry but it's lovely to know that you're feeling like that 
We're not moving til Christmas but are starting to think the same things in odd moments. Usually when I've finished yet another list of 'must do this' and think of another one!
All the best, I'm sure the move will go well and once you are there, well . . . Life is just starting 
Chris n Hellen


----------



## SpiggyTopes

Although I lived here in the 90s for a few years (and loved it), I was apprehensive about choosing Portugal for my retirement and family to live.

I worried that the austerity might have embittered the Portuguese, together with the feeling that everything everywhere is slowly deteriorating and unravelling .....

The day we arrived I tried a joke with the taxi driver and ended up in fits of laughter ... and haven't looked back.

EVERY DAY we experience a small kindness or show of sensitivity by a Portuguese, from the bank (yes, the bank) to the grocer to the lady at the news stand ..... I could go on.

They appreciate a joke and I will tease about the superiority of Spanish wine or how the coffee is good here but the best I have had is in Starbucks ..... and wait for the reaction which is wonderful to see as it starts with hurt then changes to a broad smile as they get the joke ...

Did I say that they are very good with children?


And, this is in Lisbon, not the countryside.

My wife remains terrified of the language but slowly comes to realise that the Portuguese are kind, tolerant patient people who actually like to help.

Don't worry and go for it!


----------



## siobhanwf

We moved here 10 years ago and have never looked back. Wish we had taken the decision sooner


----------



## VinhoVerde

I felt like that many, many times whenever there was a lull in the barrage of things to do allowing me to think about the implications of what I was doing. And there was the nagging thought that I was doing something really, really dumb! Hang on there! Better to feel this way and do it than sitting around the rest of your life wondering why you didn't do it...

It may be, in many respects, particularly hard to do it by oneself as there is no-one to confer with. I have done it (and started the second leg of the process, here in Portugal, and much of it in Portuguese).
By now you must be in Portugal, so I should say 'Bem-vindo!' and good luck with settling in.

Be patient, be prepared for quite a few false starts; it is a different country and it marches to a different drummer. But little by little you will get the hang of it - pouco a pouco vai.


----------



## Kathrynj

Thanks for the words of support and encouragement. I arrived last night. My apartment for the first month is very nice in the Campo de Ourique neighborhood. I'm excited to just explore the neighborhood and settle in for a few days. Then to the task of finding permanent housing, learning the language and all the other things that will make this so much of an adventure. 
I'm certain I will be asking for more support and advice in the weeks and months ahead. But it does look like I pulled it off  At least the arrival part.....


----------



## SpiggyTopes

Aha! We are neighbours ...... see you for a coffee at the park?


----------



## bom dia lisbon

Welcome! You chose one of the best neighborhoods in Lisboa. Wishing you all the best in settling in...
We're somewhat-neighbors too


----------



## Kathrynj

A cup of coffee in the park would be wonderful. To actually talk with someone in person who has done this would be great. I don't know which park you are referring to, but I'm one block away from a small park that has a coffee kiosk. My apartment is on Rua 4 de Infantaria - if that helps you identify which park is close to me.
Thanks, Spiggy


----------



## SpiggyTopes

PM sent


----------



## Ryan Martin

Hi Siobhan,
I am thinking of moving to Portugal in the next two years, would be obliged if you can assist .
with 101 questions

Martin
Dublin


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1

Ryan Martin said:


> Hi Siobhan,
> I am thinking of moving to Portugal in the next two years, would be obliged if you can assist .
> with 101 questions
> 
> Martin
> Dublin


Martin,

Surely you are looking for answers,not questions?!?!?


David


----------



## Ryan Martin

DREAMWEAVER1 said:


> Martin,
> 
> Surely you are looking for answers,not questions?!?!?
> 
> 
> David


Yes David your correct 

It's where to start to is the challenge. I have only ever visited Portugal on holiday for short periods. My approach would be to choose a place that appeals and go and spend some time there off season / winter , possibility 1 to 2 months at a time. I have approximately 3 years retirement so I need to get a move , you undersatnd.
Any ideas would be welcome

Regards
Martin


----------



## travelling-man

Ryan

You've answered your own question really....... your first step needs to be coming over to check out a few different areas to see what suits you.


----------



## Ryan Martin

travelling-man said:


> Ryan
> 
> You've answered your own question really....... your first step needs to be coming over to check out a few different areas to see what suits you.


Yes this is a no brainer, I have a short list of places on Silver Coast which will refine the search .
Thanks for your reply
Martin


----------



## travelling-man

If you haven't visited the inland areas in the north & central zones, you might like to give them a try as well........ they don't get anywhere near the publicity as the coastal areas but they really are well worth a visit.


----------



## Ryan Martin

Will certainly consider all options. My reasoning for picking the Silver Coast was that it should not get too hot in the summer, I certainly don't want to have to come home in the summer months as a necessity. I am open to correction on this one though.
Thanks for your input

Martin


----------



## travelling-man

I think it's rather a case of swings & roundabouts. The inland areas do tend to get a bit hotter sometimes but on the other hand, the coastal areas tend to be more humid for the obvious reason but in either case, air con isn't expensive here.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1

With regards to the weather,whenever we venture over to the coast,it's so very windy,walking our dogs on the beach during the winter,and the sand stings your face,but I'm prejudiced,we live in central Portugal,up in the forested mountains south of Penela,fabulous!



David


----------



## Ryan Martin

Air con not expensive, that's certainly good news. To cut to the chase though I have always wanted to live near the sea particularly in a warm climate . Suffice to say it's not possible here at home , reasons , property prices & climate. I'm sure you understand.


----------



## Ryan Martin

David,
I have sent a quick reply to travelling-man which explains my attraction to this area.
Would love to live near to the sea


----------



## travelling-man

I understand completely....... don't think I'm trying to persuade you to move to any particular area...... I'm just suggesting you look at the inland areas as well as the coastal ones before you make a decision.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1

Ryan Martin said:


> David,
> I have sent a quick reply to travelling-man which explains my attraction to this area.
> Would love to live near to the sea


I only mentioned the wind as it can be onerous,I too like the sound and smell of the sea,but our retirement budget wouldn't stretch to a seaside property,however,in hindsight,I think we have made a better choice,all things considered.

I wish you well in your decision making process,but it won't be easy!!!!


Good luck

David


----------



## Ryan Martin

Thanks David for your good wishes, I reckon I'm going to need them

Feliz Natal

Martin


----------



## Panama2Mexico

Kathryn, when I did my first international move from the US to Panama, I felt exactly as you are feeling now. It was easy to get caught up in completing the items on our "check off list" but when reality of actually DOING THE MOVE set in, it all seemed crazy. Trust me, it isn't crazy. You will most likely LOVE your new life in Portugal since that is where your heart is pulling you. Enjoy all of the feelings associated with this amazing leap of faith. Being scared or feeling crazy is part of the journey. 
Look at all of the support you have already! When your boots hit the ground, you'll KNOW it was the right decision, I'm sure!

Cheers to you and your adventure!!!

My husband and I are in the process of selling everything we've accumulated here in Panama, packing up our animals and we all are heading to his family's roots in the Sintra area in April, 2016. I know that even though this isn't our first rodeo, we'll be once again feeling how you are feeling, too!


----------



## Deithrian

Kathrynj said:


> I'm 6 days out from moving to Portugal. Most of my furniture has been sold or donated and I'm tying up loose ends, packing boxes to ship and luggage, etc.
> I'm pretty certain this last minute questioning is pretty normal but would love to hear others experiences/emotions in the last few days before their move. I keep having the thought " what the h*** am I doing?" And -"what makes me think I can actually move half way around the world by myself?"
> I'm not thinking of changing my mind and I'm pretty certain these thoughts are just part of the stress/anxiety associated with such a big move - but will be glad when they go away!!
> How did you feel the last week before your move?


The only things I regret are the moves I didn't do 
I envy you so much, you have no idea 
The last time I had such experience was more than 10 years ago when I moved from Lille to Paris on my own. Still regard is the most exciting and scary thing I've done. And I'm dumb enough to climb mountain peaks alone 
Good luck on your adventure!
Don't forget to cancel all contracts back home, I hear everyone likes to charge their customers even when no one is home...


----------

